# Mice pics



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Photos of two of my mice. The agouti and white is a doe and the other dark one a doe(I think).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the dark one, she looks sweet.
Just curious what happened with the agouti one? (the little bald patches)


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Its just a skin irritation. Im getting some proper spot on product for small animals to treat it. And I have to order it from overseas as well as you cant buy it here (drat) Plus the weather has been very hot here over 105 degrees and it has affected the mice a bit. The place was as hot as an oven.


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

I think I would start to get bald patches at 105 degrees. 18 degrees in North Yorkshire is warm enough for me


----------

